# Back from South Africa



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

I know this is not the correct place but a few ask to post pics after I returned. 10 days in South Africa chasing Bush Pig, Mountain Reedbuck, Jackal and Duiker. 
After being winded by the bushpig on night 2 we changed area and tactics. Found another PH who specializes in and baits 365 days a year. Had a bait with a light set up. Stalked to within 150 yards and took this nice boar. If anyone is interested in hunting SA please let me know.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's an odd looking fish!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, nice job, I bet that was a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jfk69 (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a real hog....


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

hawgeye said:


> Wow, nice job, I bet that was a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


3rd trip and 21 animals it's a ton of fun.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

jfk69 said:


> That's a real hog....


A very challenging beast too


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Light set up?? This was shot at night??


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

eyepod said:


> Light set up?? This was shot at night??


Yes sir. Bush pigs are a nocturnal animal. The PH rigged up a solar powered light so the pigs get used to it. The light comes on at dusk and stays on until midnight. From a far, one can see with binos if the pigs are on the bait. Once on the bait, decide which way the wind is blowing and plan your approach.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

william thompson said:


> 3rd trip and 21 animals it's a ton of fun.


My black Backed Jackal we called in with the fox pro.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

william thompson said:


> My black Backed Jackal we called in with the fox pro.


My mountain reedbuck. 300 yard shot.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

william thompson said:


> My mountain reedbuck. 300 yard shot.


Last but not least my duiker.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

SA is a blast! So many animals present a ton of opportunities and the vast numbers of different species is mind blowing.

Good work!


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

Huntmaster143 said:


> SA is a blast! So many animals present a ton of opportunities and the vast numbers of different species is mind blowing.
> 
> Good work!


I share your opinion as we are planing our 4th and final trip (not done with Africa just SA) to SA already. Thank you.

Thank you


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Awesome pics! Congrats on the animals. There is something about the dark continent that calls to me, maybe even more so than the mountain west. 

I'm going as a 40th B-Day present to myself in 2022. Only 6 years away! 

I'm already saving and planning. I'm not sure where yet in SA, but it's going to be an archery hunt and I"m after a Kudu, Impala, Warthog and either a Wildebeast or Gemsbuck.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

WMU05 said:


> Awesome pics! Congrats on the animals. There is something about the dark continent that calls to me, maybe even more so than the mountain west.
> 
> I'm going as a 40th B-Day present to myself in 2022. Only 6 years away!
> 
> I'm already saving and planning. I'm not sure where yet in SA, but it's going to be an archery hunt and I"m after a Kudu, Impala, Warthog and either a Wildebeast or Gemsbuck.


That is a great b day present. SA is huge and there are over 8,000 outfitters. I don't have any experience bow hunting but if you need any tips on getting there and back let me know. Been there 3 x and 3 different ways.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool critters! 
Was this in a colder part of SA? That's a lot of hair.


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

QDMAMAN said:


> Cool critters!
> Was this in a colder part of SA? That's a lot of hair.


Thanks I was in the Eastern Cape so no not colder part but it is their winter. 50-60 day time temps.


----------

